# In case you guys were wondering how to wear a mask properly :)



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

German Shepherd Teaches How To Wear A Face Mask Properly


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

utsavized said:


> German Shepherd Teaches How To Wear A Face Mask Properly


So funny! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

very nice videos. titan is a good boy indeed.


----------



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for checking out good boy's video  Here is one more, where he teaches swimming


----------

